# bad eyebrow waxing/shaping



## moon

Hello everyone.

As the title states, my eyebrows have been destroyed. I got them done yesterday "professionally" for the first time ever, and am very, very, very unhappy. My natural eyebrows are pretty thick with a high arch (think Beyonce), and I like them that way, so I don't do much shaping, just clean them up and slightly thin them out. I was given a gift certificate to a local salon and have always wanted a professional to shape them so I took advantage of it. The woman at the salon told me she was going to bring up the arch a little more, which would make them a _little_ thinner, and I said okay. She kept remarking about how beautiful my natural brow shape is so I wasn't worried, thinking she would keep to it. Like I said, this was my first time and I really didn't know what to ask for or if I needed to say anything, so I put my trust in her.

Have you ever heard the term 'sperm eyebrows?' With a tiny head and looong thin tail? Take a look at this diagram:










My eyebrows look like a mix of the first & third eyebrow. They are HORRIBLE. She didn't enhance my natural arch, she created a whole _new_ arch, and made them extremely thin. They are also very uneven, and my left eyebrow tail is even thinner, it is LITERALLY two hairs thick! I couldn't tell when we were looking in the full length mirror at the salon just how bad they are. I got home and looked in the mirror and my jaw just dropped. Then I went into shock and cried  I got close up and there were also a ton of hairs not even close to the leftover shape that she didn't bother getting. I tried to shape them with a pencil, and with powder, and because there is so little actual eyebrow to work with I was basically drawing on bare skin. I might add that this was her last day at the salon because she is opening up her own salon next week, and she seemed to be rushing around and like her head wasn't even in the building anymore.

I want to ask "WHAT DO I DO?!" but I know I can only wait for them to grow back. I am leaving in less than a month to start training as a flight attendant and I've been preparing for this career path mentally and physically since summer, wanting to be, feel and look polished from top to bottom. I'm so particular with my appearance, especially my eyebrows. I think they are a very important aspect of the face and when they are off everything looks off. Is there anything, ANYTHING I can do or use that will quicken the growth of my eyebrows? Or can anyone give me tips on recreating a natural brow with pencil/powder? OR, can anyone just relate to me and bitch along with me about people working in an aesthetics field without any real aesthetics  I know this is superficial, I normally wouldn't give that much of a fuck, but because of my plans next month it has created some stress. After a bad haircut resulting in the unwanted loss of 10 inches, and now this, I am terrified of putting myself in the hands of "beauty technicians" ever again.

Thank you


----------



## Neon Knight

moon said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> As the title states, my eyebrows have been destroyed. I got them done yesterday "professionally" for the first time ever, and am very, very, very unhappy. My natural eyebrows are pretty thick with a high arch (think Beyonce), and I like them that way, so I don't do much shaping, just clean them up and slightly thin them out. I was given a gift certificate to a local salon and have always wanted a professional to shape them so I took advantage of it. The woman at the salon told me she was going to bring up the arch a little more, which would make them a _little_ thinner, and I said okay. She kept remarking about how beautiful my natural brow shape is so I wasn't worried, thinking she would keep to it. Like I said, this was my first time and I really didn't know what to ask for or if I needed to say anything, so I put my trust in her.
> 
> Have you ever heard the term 'sperm eyebrows?' With a tiny head and looong thin tail? Take a look at this diagram:
> 
> My eyebrows look like a mix of the first & third eyebrow. They are HORRIBLE. She didn't enhance my natural arch, she created a whole _new_ arch, and made them extremely thin. They are also very uneven, and my left eyebrow tail is even thinner, it is LITERALLY two hairs thick! I couldn't tell when we were looking in the full length mirror at the salon just how bad they are. I got home and looked in the mirror and my jaw just dropped. Then I went into shock and cried  I got close up and there were also a ton of hairs not even close to the leftover shape that she didn't bother getting. I tried to shape them with a pencil, and with powder, and because there is so little actual eyebrow to work with I was basically drawing on bare skin. I might add that this was her last day at the salon because she is opening up her own salon next week, and she seemed to be rushing around and like her head wasn't even in the building anymore.
> 
> I want to ask "WHAT DO I DO?!" but I know I can only wait for them to grow back. I am leaving in less than a month to start training as a flight attendant and I've been preparing for this career path mentally and physically since summer, wanting to be, feel and look polished from top to bottom. I'm so particular with my appearance, especially my eyebrows. I think they are a very important aspect of the face and when they are off everything looks off. Is there anything, ANYTHING I can do or use that will quicken the growth of my eyebrows? Or can anyone give me tips on recreating a natural brow with pencil/powder? OR, can anyone just relate to me and bitch along with me about people working in an aesthetics field without any real aesthetics  I know this is superficial, I normally wouldn't give that much of a fuck, but because of my plans next month it has created some stress. After a bad haircut resulting in the unwanted loss of 10 inches, and now this, I am terrified of putting myself in the hands of "beauty technicians" ever again.
> 
> Thank you


"Empathy post"

Amen...that said, if you only had it done that way once you are not doomed supposedly. I've been doing mine for a while now trying to get the perfect symmetry without getting carried away. I remember getting them done by other and they ended up shortening them and doing some fucked up thing that made them more like I think what you're describing although unsuccessfully. Hairdressers are also a nightmare for me to go to, hence why I like keeping my hair rather straightforward and basic. They always suggest things saying it would be cute, no matter what it is, and it's like hey you're not the one who has to try and grow all this back easy for you to say. 
/rant

Like you said, there's always pencil for your problem at least. It's not really superficial, I recently saw a show that finally covered this sort of thing and they said a bad haircut can cause mood disorders like depression. I'm not surprised as hair takes forever to grow back for some people. Lost 13 inches myself  I'm giving it for cancer patients that's the one good thing that came out of it XD


----------



## Bumblyjack

I looked at your profile pic and I see what you mean. Almost no eyebrows whatsoever:









:tongue:



Kidding aside, though, I feel for you. I'm sorry you have to deal with this disappointment and extra stress while you prepare for flight attendant training. Hang in there!


----------



## Promethea

When I saw your thread title, I had those eyebrows in mind.. where its just a thick square or circle shape with a tail extending. The tan bitchface cheerleaders in high school and the sorority bitches at my college used to get those and I thought it was the most horrible thing to do to the symmetry of their face.

Take some *hair, skin, and nails* vitamins. Thats the name of them. Your brows will grow back faster, and use an eyeliner pencil that matches the eyebrow color to kinda smooth out the weird disparity between the body and tail (lol) of the brows. I once got a bit overzealous and overplucked too and this worked wonders. I don't let anyone touch my brows but me, and all I do is get rid of strays and keep the natural shape. 

I also cut my own hair. I do NOT trust beauty technicians. They will fuck your world up dude..


----------



## Promethea




----------



## orphansparrow

omg, i'm so sorry. =( 

i too have very large, beyonce-esque eyebrows, and all i pluck ever is about 4 hairs on each side, just to clean them up. i would be SO upset if someone totally changed their shape.

the least you can do, is go back to the salon and get your money back, or a new certificate to use for something else. if it's worth your trouble.

hang in there, they'll grow back soon.


----------



## Jennywocky

I don't have anything more to say than what has been offered, but I feel you... and yes, even with my "rational" approach to things, I can take face appearance pretty hard if someone else screws me up with haircut or whatever else. 

I only have one person right now I trust to cut my hair, and I travel 45 minutes to go see him because the mistakes by others were so devastating; and I never get my brows done anymore in a shop because I've had some real hack jobs, I pluck hairs myself.

Anyway, I know it doesn't help right now, but "this too shall pass." I know you are prepping for the airline job and want everything to be perfect, but if you find a pencil of the right shade (and you need to really make sure it matches), then you'll be okay, i think, until it grows in. And this is a chance for you to hit them with your personality and make that speak for you.

If it's worth complaining (in a constructive way) back at the salon, go for it. At the very least, it might keep others from having the same problems with this person; word spreads. But they will still want to keep your business whether this woman is moving onto a new shop or not.

@KuRoMi: My daughter (she's asian and has beautiful long hair) did Locks of Love when she was 11; I was glad she did it, since I don't have the hair for it but would have if I could; but it did take her some time to grow it back out.


----------



## firedell

Don't panic. Get some eyebrow stencils, and a good eyebrow pencil until the grow back. OR Get a fringe/bangs. I can leave my eyebrows alone for awhile, let them get messy and no one will see them unless it is windy. xD


----------



## ForeverJung

Yep, time to practice your pencil work on your brows! Necessity is the mother of invention so the good side is that you will get very good at it. Chin up!


----------



## Siggy

if the eyebrow pencil doesnt work, try mascara. It will give you good color and depth, and be consistent with your eye lashes. I use it like a paint brush of sorts.


----------



## strawberryLola

I'm hoping this might help:
http://www.amazon.com/Jarrow-Formul...UKO8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1325129176&sr=8-8

Hyaluronic Acid 

Made my hair grow out super fast. If you get the serum, apply it to the brow areas. It's helped to fill in spots over-plucked.

http://www.amazon.com/Hyaluronic-Acid-Serum-100%25-Pure/dp/B003MJ7Z0O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325129386&sr=8-1


----------



## Eerie

lol, I had no idea that my almost natural eyebrow shape was so hated


----------



## snapdragons

Oh my I thought I was the only one who would distress over my eyebrows!

Really though, you have a month and during that time some of the hairs could be grown in enough for you to manage them to look like their old selves again. I second the vitamins and I would consider getting tarte's eyelash growth. I've read lots of reviews and people will use it for their eyebrows and it does help. It's a bit of a hefty price tag, about 65 dollars, but it's worth it from what I've read.

Also, I to this day, have never sought a professional to do my eyebrows. I don't trust anyone at all. I'd consider getting mine threaded in the future, but only after I have been a brat to the professionals who do it and let them know the ENTIRE time how I want my eyebrows to look and how much trouble there will be if they don't turn out nicely


----------



## Siggy

@Eerie

My eyebrows are fuzzy Caterpillars, so a little trimming is the best I can do.


----------



## Eerie

Dear Sigmund said:


> @Eerie
> 
> My eyebrows are fuzzy Caterpillars, so a little trimming is the best I can do.


My eyebrows are naturally the thickest near the bridge of my nose? and thinner above the rest of my eye. It's the shape she described only obviously thicker naturally. I try to get rid of that shape but I'm not the best at it.


----------



## Vexilla Regis

As a female who has her brows waxed regularly and as a cosmetology student, I have wonderful news for you: They will grow back "very" quickly. 

I recommend using powder make up, for more control and a more natural look. A pencil is okay, but not as natural looking... Professionals use a combination of both. Also, choose a color that is 1-2 shades lighter than your natural shade. This is VERY important.


----------



## jennandtonic

I've had this happen to me; OMG one time I swear she got it so thin they looked fake. That was when I decided to start doing my own and waxing at home.

Fortunately for just one wax they should grow back,and as people suggest, just try pencil filling in the mean time...you can practice in the mirror to make sure you can get a little bit of a natural look. Instead of completely drawing parts in I would just suggest making them look a little fuller.

I've waxed my own for years, and they're not thin or anything but I've noticed that as time as gone on I have to wax less and less, and the hair has gotten more thin. It's actually pretty nice! Wish the hair on my upper lip would do that...


----------



## firedell

Mountain Climber said:


> As a female who has her brows waxed regularly and as a cosmetology student, I have wonderful news for you: They will grow back "very" quickly.
> 
> I recommend using powder make up, for more control and a more natural look. A pencil is okay, but not as natural looking... Professionals use a combination of both. Also, choose a color that is 1-2 shades lighter than your natural shade. This is VERY important.


It's really distasteful when people apply eyebrow pencils thickly. Unless that is the look they are aiming for. Mentioning about natural shade, mine are brown, but the best way to thicken them is to use black. I was told to by a make-up artist.


----------

